# Felt Increases Prices



## minnichs (Dec 29, 2010)

Just checked out the increase in prices on the website. I was told this was coming but did not believe it would happen to the F series. It is bad business to increase prices on a product you have recalled and which you cannot deliver a suitable replacement. This makes a bad situation worse. I have a Z25 and have an F3 on back order but will now contact the shop about other options. They also sell and race Jamis on the team so maybe I will get an Elite. Thoughts?


----------



## redranger (Jan 23, 2011)

I hear ya. I had my eye on the AR5 but it went up 300 bucks. I guess Ill look at the F5and use the extra money on some goodies.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I understand the frustration, but c'mon! The F3 went from $4999 to $5299! I realize it's your $300, and not mine.

As I understand it, Shimano has increased prices across the board due to the change in the exchange rate between the US Dollar and the Yen. It's not just Felt that is raising prices because of this.

I also am aware that the F3 is Shimano-free (or at least I'm not aware of any Shimano parts on this SRAM-centic model in the F-series line up. I imagine the F3's price was bumped to maintain it's relative pricing position in the line and relative to competitors. The F3 wasn't originally priced at $4999 because a full SRAM Red bike hit the target margin. The brakes are SRAM non-series (probably Apex w/o the decal), the cassette is a OG-1070, and the chain isn't a 1091R either. Does it still perform like a champ? You bet it does!

I would much rather Felt increase their prices to maintain reasonable margins, than not and cease to exist. Right now, they are not selling (I'm guessing) any significant volume of F-series due to the recall, and the sales to date for the F-series are likely at much reduced, if not negative margins, again due to the recall.

Contact your Felt dealer (who is also suffering reduced sales due to this) and ask if your backordered bike will be subject to the price increase. Then, if you decide the additional $300 makes the F3 a poor value, go price the Jamis.


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow! Those are some startling mid-year price increases. While the price of the Z5/F5 went up $100 (5%) to $2099 from $1999, the price of Z4/F4 went up $300 (10%) to $3299 from $2999. Unless other manufacturers do similar price increases, Felt's increased prices will be a big turnoff for those shoppers more strongly influenced by bottom-line price than by the ride and value. 

In Nov 2010 when I brought my 2011 Z5, the price was the same as the 2010 Z5, although the 2011 is an upgraded bike. Maybe Felt misjudged and initially underpriced its 2011 models. Yet, even with the $100 increase, I'd still buy the Felt Z5 -- it's a pleasure to ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## minnichs (Dec 29, 2010)

The issue I have is that they increased the prices when they can not even deliver on the product they are selling. If those people that have been waiting for their bikes are asked to pay the increase, I am not buying the bike.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I understand and respect your position.

After ordering my 2011 F3 in at the end of August, I picked it up on 9/11/10. By the end of October, with 288 miles on the bike (not a lot for that amount of time -- but my work scheduled didn't allow more) I was off the road due to the recall. I've already gone through the disappointment of having a $5k bike sit idle for nearly 3 months. $5 freaking K! Should it be perfect for that price?! :aureola: My frustration has been spewed all over this forum in the past months. But that said, the best laid plans (like new product introductions) sometimes fall flat on their face. Felt never had a failure in the field on this fork. And as a result _*I*_ did not fall flat on my face. So all things considered, I'm pretty happy they did what they did, even though it has royally p!ssed off those of us who have, or want, an impacted 2011 F-series.

But that said, the last thing you want is to buy a bike from a company that doesn't survive -- and I'm not suggesting that Felt is in financial difficulty! BUT, I am a realist and am also an accountant by training and in practice. If their costs go UP, it is completely reasonable that they increase their prices to cover that increased material cost. And, I'd hope you would agree that this fork recall has not _improved_ their profitablity. I repeat at the risk of being redundant -- I want them to survive, and be healthy, so that they can continue to design and produce the kind of bikes that both you and I have found desirable.

In the end, I hope you stay with the Felt F3. It is an absolutely wonderful ride! And frankly, worth the $5299 if that's what you have to pay to get one.

Respectfully,

-- Don4


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

As far as I know material costs will be going through the roof, for example rubber is going through the roof now so in the next couple of months expect things like tire prices etc to be going up. With that being said Felt is in business to make money and inevitably they would have to raise prices in order to cover their fork recall. I am expecting that not too many 2011's will be further produced this year, but I would bet money that 2012's will be introduced sooner rather than later....


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Don, well put. Felt is not the only company raising prices. You're going to see about a 5% increase across the board. And Yes, from what I've read it has to do with the value of the dollar and associated cost increases. If you cant handle the extra 300 buck go price a comparably spec specialized tarmac that before the price increase was priced to sell $700+ higher, also check any manufacturer's retail price on a Comparable Frameset specced similarly. Its going to be hard to match what Felt has done this year.


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

Chatter on other Manufacturer's forums here confirm across the board price increases similar to Felt are on the way or here now. For example, Specialized prices are going up Feb 14.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Ahem....

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=238605


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Ahem....
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=238605


Credit where credit due! I heard it from PlatyPius first on the referenced thread!

Yr hmbl srvnt,

-- D4


----------

